# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Εξωτερικός προβολέας. "Ρίχνει" την ασφάλεια

## Atlas63

Ζητώ την βοήθειά σας. 
Έχω συνδέσει έναν προβολέα led (20W) στην εξωτερική πόρτα.
Μετά από λίγο ρίχνει την ασφάλεια του φωτισμού που είναι συνδεδεμένη η πρίζα και κάποια άλλη ασφάλεια 25Α. (φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία του ηλ. πίνακα)
Άλλαξα ένα κομμάτι καλωδίου,περίπου 5 μέτρα επειδή υπήρχαν κοψίματα και συνδέσεις από παλιά.
Συνεχίζει το ίδιο. Μετά από λίγο πέφτει η ασφάλεια.
Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Κάποιο λάθος στην σύνδεση; 
2 καλώδια είναι μόνο.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------

mikemtb73 (06-06-19)

----------


## mikemtb73

Τον επιστρέφεις και σου τον αλλάζουν στην εγγύηση 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Atlas63

> Τον επιστρέφεις και σου τον αλλάζουν στην εγγύηση 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Ο προβολέας μόνος του σε πρίζα, δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## vasilimertzani

25Α;;;βάλε του μια 100αρα να δεις αν την ρίξει.

----------


## Atlas63

Τελικά το θέμα λύθηκε αλλάζοντας το καλώδιο,
Και έμεινε και ο παλιός προβολέας εφεδρικός.
Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

mikemtb73 (08-06-19)

----------

